

Ask HN: Dual boot OS on SSD, store data on HDD - codemaster3000

I recently built a new computer (yay!) and am trying to set up the OS&#x27;s right now. I&#x27;ve currently got Ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 8.1 installed on an SSD (both are working fine). Now, what I&#x27;d like to do is store all of the data (i.e. games, docs, videos, etc.) on the HDD.<p>Has anyone done this before and could maybe give me some advice? I&#x27;ve found lots of information about how to do this with just one OS (i.e. boot Ubuntu on SSD, store &#x2F;home directory on HDD), but I can&#x27;t find much about having two OS&#x27;s and attempting the same thing.
======
canadaj
If it's a fresh hard drive, why not partition it?

Unless you are looking to use it on both Windows and Ubuntu, and in that case
Ubuntu should have no problem reading and writing to it if you set it up in
Windows.

